# new species :-)



## dodidoki (May 27, 2014)

My 7 years old son's drawing...



Enjoy!


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2014)

Scientists in China have just described this. :evil:


----------



## Carkin (May 27, 2014)

Awwwwww...I love it! Fantastic blue dorsal


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 27, 2014)

Red and blue in the same Paph. The breeding potential is unlimited.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2014)

Not bad!


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 27, 2014)

The flower is very nice and flat.


----------



## Trithor (May 28, 2014)

Enviable petal stance and balance, good strong flower stem, a keeper for sure!


----------



## Dido (May 28, 2014)

Nice one looks like an artist paintm my doughter mostly like to eat flowers of orchids....


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2014)

Thanks for sharing:clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (May 28, 2014)

Dang! I need to find a source for this one!


----------



## Hera (May 28, 2014)

The elusive blue orchid! Quick, get a selfing:clap:


----------



## cnycharles (May 28, 2014)

Looks like Besseae, canhii liemianum and whatever has a really dark dirsal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy (May 28, 2014)

That's just too cute!:clap:


----------



## lepetitmartien (May 29, 2014)

A mad orchidophile with specimen hidden in toothpaste tubes has just been arrested in a remote airport in Siberia.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 29, 2014)

looks like a phrag, to me.


----------



## chrismende (May 29, 2014)

Well, it certainly tiny! Really cute, though! Those colors are surreal.


----------

